
The federal government wants EVs to make some noise at low speed - walterbell
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/11/the-federal-government-wants-evs-to-make-some-noise-at-low-speed/
======
CalChris
This is not new even if Ars' article is. My 2013 Nissan Leaf has the VSP,
Vehicle Sound for Pedestrians. It's the law, passed in the US in 2010.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_vehicle_warning_sound...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_vehicle_warning_sounds#United_States)

It sounds like an engine winding up. It's supposed to cut out at 18.6 mph, 30
km/h.

This is a good thing; I remember seeing my first EV, the GM EV1, in Noe
Valley. I couldn't hear it as I jaywalked aimlessly in a residential
neighborhood.

~~~
tedyoung
The law isn't new, but the final rule is new. As per the Wikipedia article you
reference:

> In January 2015, the NHTSA rescheduled the date for a final ruling to the
> end of 2015. Since the regulation comes into force three years after being
> rendered as a final rule, compliance was delayed to 2018. ... A final ruling
> was delayed at least until mid-March 2016.

Sounds like an update is in order; the rule is finally final and compliance is
now + 3 years = 2019.

------
damaru
That is for sure a needed design, and we've seen it in few sci fi. We are used
to hear car and it's part of our safety system, EV vehicle will make a lot
less noise and should definitly have recognizable sound.

------
kevin_thibedeau
If we can have a Jetsons mode.

